# Grooming Tables



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know about sizes, but several people at the kennel club tonight were talking about this brand: http://www.tableworksusa.com/

They said they are great for traveling.

Edit: I have never used one, so that isn't a personal recommendation. But it might be worth looking at if you are looking for a vendor.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All my tables are 24x36, with adjustable legs. I've groomed everything from Poms to Saints on that size.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I would think that a 36" is long enough for a Golden. 
I'm looking also for a sturdy adjustable Grooming Table just for Home use. I would love some ideas from our Grooming people.
Sorry if I hook up to this thread:bowl:.
Thank you,


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> All my tables are 24x36, with adjustable legs. I've groomed everything from Poms to Saints on that size.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Now any choice between Precision & Midwest?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

36" for shows
My one at home is 42" and I like that b/c you can put your grooming tools at the end without the dog kicking them off. Scissors falling off the table is like, the world's biggest sin to me HA HA


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

I have to say I really like my new grooming table from groomers.com - it is 36 inch with adjustable legs and come with an arm and noose (which I don't like but will try to sell to my groomer friend) for $79.99 US - it folds up easily for transport and storage and even has a built in handle on the side for carrying. Nice top on it too.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

damita said:


> I have to say I really like my new grooming table from groomers.com - it is 36 inch with adjustable legs and come with an arm and noose (which I don't like but will try to sell to my groomer friend) for $79.99 US - it folds up easily for transport and storage and even has a built in handle on the side for carrying. Nice top on it too.


Is the table sturdy? I need one that won't tip so Bogart won't freak out. He is good being groomed but I don't want to scare him.
I'm looking for a good sturday table for a while now.
Thank you


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Bogart'sMom said:


> Is the table sturdy? I need one that won't tip so Bogart won't freak out. He is good being groomed but I don't want to scare him.
> I'm looking for a good sturday table for a while now.
> Thank you


Sturdy as any other grooming table I have owned - my guys will jump up and off on their own (not that I encourage it) when it is set up in my living room and it doesn't tip or wobble. - I do wish I had gotten the 42 though as Cooper seems to hang off both end of the 36...


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Rob,

I recently purchased a hydraulic Dercin 42 inch grooming table/Arm on E-Bay. A great table except it wobbles 
when I first lift the dogs onto it. Both Razz & Nyg are GREAT on grooming tables so I can't blame an unruly dog and Nyg is 76 lbs which is within the weight range recommended (150 lbs).

So, I lean my body against the table when I put them on and that stops the wobbling. 

This table is supposed to be great for transporting to shows etc. Well, it weighs over 50 lbs & I wouldn't want to be transporting it anywhere.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I need a sturdy one because if it wobbles Bogart will be out of there.
He is an easy dog to groom. I don't have experience with grooming tables. 
Also Bogart is a loooonnng boy. I joke sometimes that his Mom was a golden and his Dad a Bassethound :. 
Thank you,


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Table Works has great tables that are very sturdy and lighter weight than many. The con is the price but that may be the only table you will ever need. Their 48" grooming arm is supposedly the best around too.


----------

